# Website doesn't work with Firefox but does on Chromium



## bigtoque (Jul 10, 2011)

A little random, but I can't get videos from http://en.video.sympatico.ca to play. The site loads just fine in Firefox, but the videos will not play. The site works just fine in Chromium.

I've tried disabling all my plugins (in case they were preventing an ad script from loading), and tried changing my user agent string (which didn't help).

Any idea why the site might not load correctly? Every other website I've been to seems to work correctly.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 10, 2011)

Works with FF5.  Flash has to be working, and with NoScript, sympatico.ca and brightcove.com have to be allowed.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 10, 2011)

I presume you mean on FreeBSD. They work in FF5 and Chrome on Windows which I'm stuck on at the moment.


----------

